# افتتاح اول موقع عربي للغواصات و تقنياتها



## anouer_kar (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام
بدون اطالة هذا عنوان موقعي الشخصي عن تكنولوجيا الغواصات :
http://membres.lycos.fr/arabicsubmarine/index.php
الموقع مازال تحت الانشاء و انشاء الله سيتم تعميره بمحتويات رائعة و نقله الى سيرفر مسبق الدفع قريبا انشاء الله.
هدف الموقع التعريف باهمية هذه التكنولوجيا و الافاق الرحبة المتاحة للاستثمار فيه...أرجوا ان ينال اعجابكم .
صيغة الموقع ترفض الغوغائية في طرح المواضيع و ضرورة تقديم المعلومة المفيدة دون تكرار و حشو.
تونس الحبيبة​


----------



## marine_eng (12 أغسطس 2007)

very nice man


----------



## anouer_kar (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لتفعالك مع الموضوع


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخى على الموقع


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (16 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك على المشاركة الطيبة...


----------



## anouer_kar (16 أغسطس 2007)

م.محمد الكسواني قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك على المشاركة الطيبة...


شكرا لكم اخواني الكرام و ارجوا منكم التسجيل في الموقع


----------



## قناص غزة (30 أبريل 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

ممكن اخى الكريم تزويدى بمعلومات عن جهة تتبنى الابتكارات فى مجال الغواصات ويا حبذا تكون عربية لوجود ابتكار لدى اود اعرضة وشكراsilent-snipre*************


----------



## أمير البحر (2 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك حبيب قلبي


----------



## أبو نهاد (2 مايو 2008)

اوه ...ايش هادا يا صديقي .... موقع جميل ومفيد


----------



## gadoo20042004 (2 مايو 2008)

رائع الموقع و لكن ينقصه الكثير ربنا يوفق


----------



## محي الدين البحرية (15 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم أخي أنا مهندس في تجهيزات السفن عندي بنامج رائع من تطويري يخص تسيير حالات الخطر في السفن عند الأبحار و أريد أن أعرضه لتعم الفائدة و لكن للأسف أجهل كيفية عرض المواضيع...؟ ممكن المساعدة


----------



## م المصري (15 مايو 2008)

توكل علي الله و اكمل مشاورك اخي الفاضل ........ علي بركة الله


----------



## م المصري (15 مايو 2008)

محي الدين البحرية قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي أنا مهندس في تجهيزات السفن عندي بنامج رائع من تطويري يخص تسيير حالات الخطر في السفن عند الأبحار و أريد أن أعرضه لتعم الفائدة و لكن للأسف أجهل كيفية عرض المواضيع...؟ ممكن المساعدة


 
اهلا بك محي في الملتقي 

اضغط علي الموضوع التالي 

طريقة إضافة موضوع جديد أو إضافة رد في ملتقنا الررررررررررررائع (نرجو التثبيت)

تحياتي


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 مايو 2008)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## الالهام (28 مايو 2008)

بارك الله للجميع ونامل المزيد من هذة المعلومات القيمة وخاصة المتخصصين منهم ---- م/الخولى


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

موقع جميل وعايزينه يكمل انشاء الله


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر ليك ع مجهودك
اخيك احمد الغرباوي


----------



## wal2001ali (24 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

